# Pro-gun ???



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing Americans do in this election will send a bigger message to the radical leftist, anti-gunners in the Congress THAN TO DEFEAT HARRY REID, THE SENATE MAJORITY LEADER!

Gun Owners of America is backing Sharron Angle in the United States Senate race in Nevada, and we have compiled a list of 42 reasons why Harry Reid MUST be defeated.

This is one of the top races in the country and one WE MUST WIN! If any gun owner or sportsman has any doubt if Reid is pro-gun or anti-gun, just read the 42 Reasons to Defeat Reid, then decide.


----------

